# E.T. and Sandpits Awards



## McMurphy (Sep 28, 2004)

For me, the worst game I ever had the misfortune to own at one point would have to be Superman64 for the N64 console.  

The controllers were virtually impossible, and the design was so ill-executed that a player could get stuck behind a wall in any given room.


----------



## aftermath (Sep 28, 2004)

love the thread name... lol

i'd actually have to say E.T. was the worse game i've ever play. they should have buried all of them. was there even a point to the game?

All i remember is falling down holes. and some guy following me


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 29, 2004)

"Fighting Warrior" on the Spectrum 48k. I bought it for £9.99 around 1985, and all it consists of is a man walking right on a plain screen, and every short while a nasty appears - you swing you sword at it, kill it, keep moving right...


----------



## Morning Star (Sep 29, 2004)

Hmmmm...worst game I ever played...

Apart from a few unmentionables on my old Sega, Ishar 3 on the pc. What a load of toss, dubbed as such a great RPG, it consisted of 'maze' cities, look alike taverns and shops and NPCs that were merely static cutouts. Awful. 

Especially as the technology during it's release had already surpassed such lacklustre effects.


----------

